# Fried Rice With Dry-Spiced Tofu and Green Peas



## Filus59602 (Oct 22, 2002)

Fried Rice With Dry-Spiced Tofu and Green Peas 

 2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 cup diced yellow onion 

2 tablespoons ground chicken, beef or turkey meat (optional) 

1 cup finely chopped carrots 
1/2 cup shelled fresh or frozen green peas 
Salt 
1/2 carton dry-spiced tofu, finely chopped 
Ground black pepper Mp>4 cups steamed rice 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
2 green onions, finely chopped 

Add oil to nonstick skillet or wok over high heat. Stir in onion; cook until wilted. Add meat; saute until lightly browned. Add carrots; saute 2 minutes. Add green peasand salt to taste. Stir in tofu and toss 1 minute; add black pepper to taste. Gradually fold in rice; drizzle with soy sauce and toss to coat. Add green onion and cook fried rice one minute, stirring constantly. 

Serve alone as a complete meal, passing soy sauce if desired. 

Makes 4 servings (can be doubled)


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Oct 12, 2011)

Will definitely have to try this recipe  

What exactly is Tofu?


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 3, 2011)

This sounds lovely, will have to try. However, for 4 people, the amount of soy sauce seems a little low? Or is that just me being greedy?


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

That sounds really good. I could see omitting the meat and using edamene instead of the peas (I love edamene!) I don't think I've ever seen dry-spiced tofu in my neck of the woods. A quick search on the Internet and I see there is the Chinese version and two Japanese versions. If one can't find dry-spiced tofu, could one drain / press firm tofu and get similar results?

Jessica--tofu = soybean curd. It is made from coagulated soy milk that is then pressed. If you get soy milk maker, some of them include the tofu attachment. I myself don't have one, just started researching getting one...have to see where I can get the soybeans first! No point having the maker if I can't get the soybeans.

Tofu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Timothy (Nov 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> That sounds really good. I could see omitting the meat and using edamene instead of the peas (I love edamene!) I don't think I've ever seen dry-spiced tofu in my neck of the woods. A quick search on the Internet and I see there is the Chinese version and two Japanese versions. If one can't find dry-spiced tofu, could one drain / press firm tofu and get similar results?
> 
> Jessica--tofu = soybean curd. It is made from coagulated soy milk that is then pressed. If you get soy milk maker, some of them include the tofu attachment. I myself don't have one, just started researching getting one...have to see where I can get the soybeans first! No point having the maker if I can't get the soybeans.
> 
> Tofu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
I've made my own tofu for years. It's seriously easy and the tofu tastes 100% better than the boxed store bought tofu.

I use a Soya Maker Soy Milk Machine that makes the process easy to do and clean up afterward.

Making tofu

You can press it with a moist kitchen towel, a stone and a dinner plate. No need to get  fancy. You make your curd, put the towel into a collendar and then wrap the towel around the curd and place it on the plate. Put the stone on top of the curd ball and slightly slant the plate. The water will press out of the curd and run off the plate into the sink as long as you have it set up right. After about 12 hours, the tofu should be much firmer and should be refridgerated until used.


----------

